# Help! My chi pees on me!



## bstrobes (Jun 16, 2005)

My 7 month old chi has started acting funny lately. We had been doing good training him to go the puppy pads, but recently he's been peeing on the carpet and trailing it around. As it that's not bad enough, he will jump up on the chair with me and then pee on me. I just took him for his check up and he's fine. I don't know what to do. We have an 5 year old one (both we adopted from rescue agencies) and we never had so many different troubles with her. Here's a pic of our kids, Face and Beat Box.


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

I have no idea what to say, other than could it be submissive urination? Or is he full on unloading on you? Good luck I'm sure you'll get great advice from the other members. BTW welcome!!! :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah if it's a bit it can be submissive behaviour ...paris does that with strangers too
otherwise i have no idea why they would do that :? 

kisses nat


----------



## Mr Chi (May 25, 2005)

If it is submissive urination you can cure it pretty quick. Do some reaaaally simple stuff like calling, or if he knows some stuff already get him to do that and praise and reward LOADS, it may just be a confidence thing, so if you can get his cnfidence up then it might solve it?!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hope the training works


----------



## bstrobes (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone. It's full on onloading pee on me. He's just been so bad lately, I feel like we are constantly telling him no. So you all think it's submissive behavior? What's that? Is the remedy to give him more praise. Ugh, this is so frustrating. Thanks everyone for all your help.


----------



## Mr Chi (May 25, 2005)

There is another possibility. I've just been reading up on the psychology of dog behaviour and it seems that it could be a dominance issue as well. I dont know what he was like before, but its in the same class as humping you, ignoring commands, jumping up on you (which you mentioned) It may be that THIS issue needs to be addressed and you must reassert your place as alpha (fe)male before you will get any results. A behaviourist would be able to tell if he's dominant. Once you know, you can try and find a solution, but its pointless to treat him for submission and give him confidence if its a dominance problem anyway as it would make it worse, and vice a versa.

Hope this helps abit

James


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Good advice Mr Chi. I would definately go with that.


----------



## FCPeters831 (Jun 13, 2005)

I think Mr Chi is totally right, I read about a few behaviors like that too. Follow his advice you things should work out.


----------



## NewMommy (Jun 11, 2005)

bstrobes said:


> My 7 month old chi has started acting funny lately. We had been doing good training him to go the puppy pads, but recently he's been peeing on the carpet and trailing it around. As it that's not bad enough, he will jump up on the chair with me and then pee on me. I just took him for his check up and he's fine. I don't know what to do. We have an 5 year old one (both we adopted from rescue agencies) and we never had so many different troubles with her. Here's a pic of our kids, Face and Beat Box.


Hmmm...well welcome! My baby's never done that but you should read up! there's tons of info online and at libraries you could find, I'm sure it's not something to be real worried about^.^ Well good luck!!


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

Also, at seven months, could he be alit bit ahem "horny"  

Are you planning on breeding from your boy, because if not, neutering certainly cured my boys pee addiction


----------



## Mr Chi (May 25, 2005)

with reference to the above post, thats a good point, he's at the stage when hormones are running wild and it convinces me that its a dominance issue.


----------

